

Naming your startup right - beingpractical
http://www.beingpractical.com/2012/11/23/naming-your-startup-right/

======
zio99
+1. Thanks for sharing the links. The one I stumbled on a couple of months ago
that seemed to cover all the bases was this one:
<http://jonpolygon.com/2011/07/guide-to-naming-your-startup/>

Might want to add that one to the list (I'm not affiliated with the guy, btw,
just enjoyed the post).

~~~
beingpractical
nice post. thanks!

